# Mf Grey Ghost



## mcmfw2 (Mar 9, 2016)

I picked up this "MF" Dec 1970 Ghost recently and just finished the detail work & installed the correct missing pieces. ... It's not the prettiest gal at the ball but its an original paint Ghost...


----------



## Jewelman13 (Mar 9, 2016)

Fantastic score!!!


----------



## vastingray (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice find Mark  your on a roll


----------



## Sambikeman (Mar 9, 2016)

............ Nice Ghost .........


----------

